# NEWARK, N.J.-- Sergeant Tommaso Popolizio



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New Jersey Officer Dies After High-Speed Chase










Courtesy of WABC-TV

Sergeant Tommaso Popolizio

*NEWARK, N.J.--* More tears today for a Newark police officer killed in the line of duty. And we expect to see an arraignment today for the man he was chasing. 
Eyewitness News reporter Ken Rosato is live in Newark. 
There is indeed a lot of anger from family members and police officers as the wake today for sergeant Tommaso Popolizio is held today. 
But the legal system is also moving against an ex-con now charged with aggravated manslaughter. 
Sergeant Tommaso Popolizio, a 12 year veteran of the force, and a 33-year-old father of four. He was part of a Newark police crackdown on drag-racing on Doreemus avenue. 
Race videos regularly make their way onto the you-tube website. 
Early Saturday, police had one man handcuffed, in the back of a police cruiser. 
Somehow, they say, William Rodriguez got the cuffs from behind his back. Then he got behind the wheel, and make a run for it. That set off a high speed pursuit. 
It ended just before 4:00 a.m., when sergeant Popolizio hit the suspect's cruiser, and flipped over. 
Popolizio later died of massive head injuries. 
"I had to come by, I just had to see the last place where he was alive," said Popolizio's former partner. 
Police had asked the city's engineering department to install speed bumps along Doreemus Avenue. 
But the department reportedly said "no", the bumps would cost too much. They might damage trucks, and so, the racing continued. 
Mayor Corey Booker said, "We ache and we mourn this morning but we will ensure that justice is done in this case." 
Sergeant Tommaso Popolizio will be laid to rest on Wednesday morning at the Cathedral Basilica of the Sacred Heart in Newark. His wake will be today and tomorrow night. He is the third Newark officer killed on the job since 2003.










Courtesy of WABC-TV

New Jersey police officer died Saturday morning. Sergeant Tomasso Popolizio served in the Newark police department for 12-years.

Information From: WABC-TV.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

03/05/2007
*Car chase in N.J. kills sergeant*

*Officer Down: Tommaso Popolizio* - [Newark, New Jersey]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 33
*Additional Info:* Sergeant Tommaso Popolizio was a 12-year veteran of the Newark Police Department. He is survived by his wife, four children, and a brother.

*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Popolizio died from injuries sustained when his patrol car rolled during a vehicle pursuit. *Date of Incident:* March 3, 2007


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Thousands pay tribute to fallen N.J. officer*

Thousands of police officers from New Jersey and around the metro area surrounded a Newark cathedral this morning in tribute to Sgt. Tommaso Popolizio, a hometown boy who on Saturday became the city's 50th cop to die in the line of duty.
http://www.policeone.com/news/1227375/


----------

